# Threads about DIY enclosure builds



## Reptiles101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys! Am looking for some links to some DIY enclosure builds, have searched/advanced searched but can't really find any thing... step by step (with pics) of enclosures build from scratch if possible, I remeber seeing some awesome threads before but can't find them anymore...so post some links


----------



## Stuart (Feb 19, 2015)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/sho...ustom-enclosure-build?highlight=DIY+Enclosure
https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/206388-Newbie-Enclosure?highlight=DIY+Enclosure
https://aussiepythons.com/forum/sho...closures-and-incubators?p=2444870#post2444870
https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/210629-1-cabinet-for-2-snakes?highlight=DIY+Enclosure
https://aussiepythons.com/forum/sho...losure-from-scratch-)?highlight=DIY+Enclosure

Search works FTW


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected], much appreciated mate


----------

